# Bridgeport Shaper Head cutters? Help Identifying



## middle.road (Feb 21, 2018)

I've got this set of what I believe are Shaper Cutters. Am I in the ballpark?
A few have markings:
st-5 1-24-5254
bridgeport
-=-
st-3 1-24-5252
bridgeport
7/79
-=-
The long one is stamped Cincinnati Milling Machine Co.
-=- 
The rest have single numbers stamped into them.
================================================
Since I haven't the foggiest idea I would like opinions/suggestions on how I should sell them, individually or as a set?

Thanks!


----------



## benmychree (Feb 21, 2018)

Sell by the set, and tell me when you list them!


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 21, 2018)

Yep, let me know too, so I can bid Ben up.  I got a slotter with just a couple bits.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 21, 2018)

I see new ones go for around 65 bucks each on fleabay. One problem with them! If at all used and need to be sharpened to use again. They will not be to standard size any more. They will be something smaller. So if they are used it could affect price big time (at least it would for me). The total set from Bridgeport also came with holders that take square tool bits. I use them instead. I just grind the shape and size that I need and go. The slotting attachment I have has been on the ram in the back since day one…LOL. I just use the quill(gently) on the 2J head…Dave


----------



## benmychree (Feb 21, 2018)

Generally most of the sharpening is done on the end of the tool, and size really does not matter since they are not generally used to size a part, the exception being cutting a keyway to size, and it is possible to "step over" to widen a undersize cut.  I use these on my Pratt & Whitney 6" vertical shaper and also on my B&S slotting attachment on the #2 B&S universal mill.  I made a holder to use square tool bits for the P&W also.


----------



## chips&more (Feb 21, 2018)

benmychree said:


> Generally most of the sharpening is done on the end of the tool, and size really does not matter since they are not generally used to size a part, the exception being cutting a keyway to size, and it is possible to "step over" to widen a undersize cut.  I use these on my Pratt & Whitney 6" vertical shaper and also on my B&S slotting attachment on the #2 B&S universal mill.  I made a holder to use square tool bits for the P&W also.


When I step-over the tool pressure is no longer equal on both sides. It’s only on the side cutting, so the tool no longer tracks the same. And wind up with a tapered slot.


----------



## benmychree (Feb 21, 2018)

chips&more said:


> When I step-over the tool pressure is no longer equal on both sides. It’s only on the side cutting, so the tool no longer tracks the same. And wind up with a tapered slot.


This does not seem to be a problem with my P&W, but perhaps your tools do not have enough side clearance; for a narrow tool made for cutting slots, there would be little back or side clearance.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 22, 2018)

Alrighty then. I have to admit I did not expect much interest in them. Everytime I think I might have something decent - reality slaps me in the face. Goes to show you what I know.
I never seen these types of cutters used, which is pretty sad when you think about it.
Tomorrow I'll attempt to go through them and inventory them and get some accurate details. 
One of the Bridgeport marked ones looks virgin, the -5252, the other I'm not sure about. One of the sides looks odd to me. But the edges looks very clean.
There's two or three others that look unused but the rest are definitely used. There are 'hacked' grind marks on the shanks. There are no chips or adverse edge wear that I see. 
The long Cincinnati looks to be unused - Anyone have any interest in that or should I toss it up on the 'Bay?
Truthfully I expected answers along the lines of "yeah, they're worth about a buck-two-eighty..."
I'm going through my Junque trying to find some gems to offset my latest budget straining behaviour. 
Thank Gang!


----------



## chips&more (Feb 22, 2018)

benmychree said:


> This does not seem to be a problem with my P&W, but perhaps your tools do not have enough side clearance; for a narrow tool made for cutting slots, there would be little back or side clearance.


Perhaps your tolerances are not as tight and the tool deflection is not noticed when you step-over. All this of course depends on material and its hardness and amount of cut taken. A couple of thou cut could just skip over say on stainless.


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 22, 2018)

page 3 of the manual may help you.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 22, 2018)

Karl_T said:


> page 3 of the manual may help you.


Thanks Karl! Where did you find that? I looked for some BP Accessories catalogs but didn't hit it right I guess.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 22, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Alrighty then. I have to admit I did not expect much interest in them. Everytime I think I might have something decent - reality slaps me in the face. Goes to show you what I know....The long Cincinnati looks to be unused - Anyone have any interest in that or should I toss it up on the 'Bay?



These sometimes go for serious money as they aren't very common.
I'm especially and specifically interested in the Cincy cutter as spent any free time the past several weeks making the toolholder for my Cincy Toolmaster slotter.
Next item is to figure out cutters. I've just started reading the cutter design texts pertaining to slotting and intended begin drafting specific questions here at HM.
I had planned to make my own. However, a sample to base them on would be especially helpful.
If you decide not to break up the set or can't afford the cutter, then might you be willing to take some careful measurements.
Please.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Karl_T (Feb 22, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Thanks Karl! Where did you find that? I looked for some BP Accessories catalogs but didn't hit it right I guess.



I just scanned a 50 year old copy of the slotter manual. got eight more pages if anybody needs to repair one. You should know there ain't no such thing as replacement parts.


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 22, 2018)

Karl_T said:


> ... there ain't no such thing as replacement parts.



Hah--Cincy parts are even more scarce!!

Daryl
MN


----------



## middle.road (Feb 23, 2018)

Here are some picts, and a list of what I perceive their condition to be. Trying to determine best way to sell them. 
Of the two that have Bridgepost markings on them, the ST-3 is mint, the ST-5 has one side/edge ground and it's tapered for some odd reason.
Daryl has placed dibs on the Cincy.


----------



## middle.road (Feb 27, 2018)

Up for Sale, listed in the classifieds.
https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/bridgeport-shaper-cutters.67348/


----------

